# Poem - WHY!!



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Life is a roll coaster
It has so many downs
I can’t escape the pain of infertility
It all seem so unjust

Why oh why not me?

You can’t move on but you’re scared to continue
You have a dream 
You ponder when will it be me?

The hopes run high during the 2 ww
And then come crashing down
People say don’t worry but
All you here is others who have no clue about your pain

You feel incomplete and there is a missing part in your life
Please be me next time,
Is there hope I am not sure,
But I can’t give up not now

Just one more try 
Maybe it’ll be me
Why why why
Can’t it just be!!!!


----------

